# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Welk anticonceptiemiddel is beste zonder aan te komen?

## Danielle87

Hai..

Ik ben op zoek naar een anticonceptiemiddel waarvan ik niet aankom..

Ik heb jaren de Mirena spiraal gehad, waar ik redelijk tevreden over was.. Ik werd niet meer ongesteld
en viel er zelfs ietsjes van af. Hiervoor had ik wel een zware pil en ik weet dat het hormoon-afgifte van deze spiraal erg laag zou liggen. Alleen heb ik heb toch laten verwijderen omdat ik een erg onzuivere (puistjes) en vette huid kreeg en zelfs sterke gezichtshaar.

Nu ben ik op zoek naar een vervanger. Ik ben net begonnen met de Zoely pil omdat deze op natuurlijke basis zou zijn, maar heb toch het idee dat ik flink wat aankom ervan. Overigens heb ik wel aanleg om aan te komen. Ik ben vroeger redelijk wat afgevallen en vind het wel belangrijk om iets te vinden wat mijn gewicht niet zo beïnvloed.

Nu weet ik dat het bij ieder mens verschilt wat nu het beste uitpakt.. Maar herkent iemand dit probleem of heeft iemand misschien tips of een soortgelijk verhaal? 

Ik hoor het graag.

----------


## Leontien

Ik heb vroeger trigynon gebruikt. Zelf heb ik weinig last gehad van gewichtstoename. Wel weet ik dat je vocht kan vasthouden vanwege de pil, waardoor je gewicht kan toenemen. Weet jij of jij daar last van hebt? Dat kun je vooral zien bij je voeten en enkels.

----------


## Sterrenstof

Ik heb zelf alles gehad en reageer nergens goed op. Dus ik gebruik zelf nu de Lady Comp. Een natuurlijke manier.

----------


## Lotte010

De Yasmin pil heeft positief effect op je gewicht. Je valt er eerder van af dan dat je er van aankomt! Aanrader misschien...

----------

